# Paper mache hides?



## greengirl (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi I was hoping someone could give me some advice on hides,
I was wondering whether I would be able to create my own cave-like paper mache hides for my leopard gecko? Obviously it wouldn't be the greatest idea for the moist hide, but for the other two? I didn't know if any paint or glue I used would be toxic to a gecko?

any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey there, 
As long as you seal it with a varnish or something, and let it air, it should be fine :2thumb:

Some people use pva glue, but I'm not sure how that will go if your viv is humid.


----------



## greengirl (Sep 1, 2011)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Hey there,
> As long as you seal it with a varnish or something, and let it air, it should be fine :2thumb:
> 
> Some people use pva glue, but I'm not sure how that will go if your viv is humid.


ahh right thanks, but it shouldn't be a problem in a leopard gecko tank should it? they aren't particularly humid right?


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

greengirl said:


> ahh right thanks, but it shouldn't be a problem in a leopard gecko tank should it? they aren't particularly humid right?


Never had geckos Hun. So if it's not humid then the pva should be fine :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

it will work, it wont last no where near as long as grout, clay etc but it will work.

i would put a layer of varnish over it just to make it a tad water resistant as you might need to clean it or if you spray it


----------

